# Theyre everywhere!



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2007)

Just thought Id share this, It's been Mantis Madness here in the Valley.

Ive found 3 wild Mantids in the last week, a total of 5 in the last month,

The first was a large male European at an auto parts place, then another one in the store room of the Halloween store Im opening, Then a small subadult greenie in the lillies, and just now a large green female in a plant in my front yard.

I'll get pics of them up for help identifying the greenies later.


----------



## bubforever (Aug 29, 2007)

I wish i had that kind of luck here.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2007)

I wish Long Beach had mantids crawling everywhere


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2007)

I went out and found over six mantids the other day.


----------



## Asa (Aug 29, 2007)

> I went out and found over six mantids the other day.


Oh Jealousy!! Oh Jealousy!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2007)

We found one eating at Arbys!


----------



## joossa (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Butterfly. Just like last year, eh? I have found many wild mantids as well. I see them everywhere in my back yard and out in the hills here in the high desert. I have also seen a couple at Northridge.

Good luck with the mantids and the Halloween store (I love Halloween).


----------



## Precious (Aug 29, 2007)

I actually went on a mantid hunt. I went out to the country, found a big field of high weeds, full of hoppers. Nada. My kids came to help and we found butterflies, big spiders, dragon flies, a lizard - everything but mantids!


----------



## TNeal (Aug 30, 2007)

I live in Southeastern New Hampshire. It's sad to say that I have not seen any wild mantids in quite a few years. They were abundant when I was growing up.

Tom


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 30, 2007)

There's one hanging around in my backyard. I think I'll keep her there. Actually, maybe I'll take her in, get her fertilized, and put her back outside.


----------



## Ian (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work butterfly! Unfortunately, there are no species native to the UK, so the only place I will be finding mantids, is in my bug house


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Ian that works out better you know. It is tough out there serching for bugs... under scorching sun and all the annoying mosquitoes


----------



## Peekaboo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm envious. I have a difficult enough time trying to find insects large enough to use as feeders in my yard. The chances of finding a mantis are slim in my area.


----------



## Asa (Sep 1, 2007)

> Hey Ian that works out better you know. It is tough out there serching for bugs... under scorching sun and all the annoying mosquitoes


Quite right. While we're breaking our backs over here, you'll just be spending thousands of dollars. Hmm, which of us would I rather be... :twisted:


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 1, 2007)

All I need to do is go to one of the many staffs of goldenrod in the field behind my house. They really are everywhere.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2007)

> > Hey Ian that works out better you know. It is tough out there serching for bugs... under scorching sun and all the annoying mosquitoes
> 
> 
> Quite right. While we're breaking our backs over here, you'll just be spending thousands of dollars. Hmm, which of us would I rather be... :twisted:


Ha, damn right!

Went for bug hunt couple of days ago. The park is in terrible shape, muddy road and fallen trees all over the place. I couldn't find any mantis but thousands of mosquitoes managed to find me :x So i left the park without mantis and lost a gallon of blood bummer! ok i exaggerate


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

> > > ok i exaggerate
> >
> >
> > I doubt it :lol:


----------



## Buggy (Sep 6, 2007)

I just caught one today and his power level is over 9000!

pics to come!  

hehe, sorry, first mantis.


----------

